# Mike Brown on Lopez Tonight



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow_saHgLcR0


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He's so down to earth, I hope he wins the next five titles.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It's a welcome change to see a Lakers coach show some real enthusiasm.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been hating this move less and less lately. I think we'll be okay.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> I've been hating this move less and less lately. I think we'll be okay.


Same here.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Lakers dont have cap flexibility to sign younger players so we had to get some youthfull energy on the bench somehow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah; we could use a quick point guard and some athleticism on the wing. Aside from that all we really need is health and to reattach Pau's balls.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> I've been hating this move less and less lately. I think we'll be okay.


sigh....+2

but I still have my reservations


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Good interview! I'm excited more now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I heard him on Dan Patrick and Jim Rome. He said that after he was hired Mitch and Buss told him he was really an afterthought initially. He must of wowed them in the interview.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

In the interviews that I have watched/listened, he brings a real fresh energy and level of excitement that we are not used to from Phil. Whether it works or not is TBD, but it is refreshing right now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe, I'm the only one who thinks Mike seems to be over the top with recent interviews and media appearance.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Mike Brown has been alittle bit over the top its not gonna play well in that lockeroom if he doesn't calm his ass down.

I think as coach it MIGHT work but his demeanor will need to be less expressive particlarly when tough times hit.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

He seems a bit giddy about getting to coach the Lakers, or possibly coaching again in general. I think he's just trying too hard to fit into "Hollywood" at the moment.

He grew up in the Spurs system, so I feel like he'll get serious when it counts. If he doesn't, Kobe will eat him alive.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not sure how people are feeling more comfortable with him as a coach after watching this video. he's yet to prove himself as an offensive coordinator, and he's still yet to prove himself as a respectable coach (who's able to handle stars).


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

people are getting more comfortable with him because he is saying all the right things. that is really all we have to go on right now.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

elcap15 said:


> *people are getting more comfortable with him because he is saying all the right things. *that is really all we have to go on right now.


This. It's easy to get swept up in the energy he has.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

our guys are old. they don't need a chiuaua running around and barking all day, they will not respond to that. they need a calm, controlled coach. and as much a brown says that he will change things, as a coach he needs to change as well to be able to work with the team he has.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^^ Have you been watching the interviews? Just because he is energetic, it doesnt me he is running around yelling and giving "win one for the gipper" speaches. He sounds passionate and he is saying things like, "it all starts defense" and "get our bigs easy baskets." Hell yeah.

Obviously he still has a lot to show us. This should be expected considering he hasnt coached a game yet.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I agree with you. I dont think a frenetic coach yelling all the time is what this team needs.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't go by his interviews i go by his coaching style.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

he's a young coach that has been head coach for like 4 years. You really think you know exactly what his style is?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes, and 4 years is a lot, and i watched 50% of cave's games each year. again i am not saying he is a bad coach, i am saying the he will need to be more calm and collected with these group. this are veteran players.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok fair enough. Those cavs teams were a lot different than this Laker team, and I agree he will probably have to act differently than he did in Cleveland.

Devil's Advocate: Last year it seemed like motivation was a big problem with the team. Could a coach who is more of a motivator help?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Ok fair enough. Those cavs teams were a lot different than this Laker team, and I agree he will probably have to act differently than he did in Cleveland.
> 
> Devil's Advocate: Last year it seemed like motivation was a big problem with the team. Could a coach who is more of a motivator help?


Yes it will help. Well at least I hope it will. i guess making + mil per year is not enough motivation for this guys.
if not than I am going to go back watching WWF i mean WWE


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ss03 said:


> He seems a bit giddy about getting to coach the Lakers


Wouldn't you be?

It's the premier coaching position in the NBA and one of the top coaching positions in all of sports.


----------

